# A short eye opener



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.ntrc.info/doorbell.html

Guys and Gals, I've got 9 grandkids and this is what they have to look forward to.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

People just dont get it , Mike !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I get it, we'll support the rest of the frickin world and leave our own people to go hungry and in poor health. Please know that i am not a fan of welfare, not to anyone in any country and that includes here.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive been drafted by the Obama plan, I work my @$$ off to pay for all the others that won't.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with you Don, and PW your right, clueless............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

CMGC, I know all about working your @$$ off and paying out the nose in taxes, and now I've got to rethink my position on health care as an employer..........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i for one have never asked for hand out and never will

i dont understand how others can feel good about suckling on the govt teet

i think welfare should be abolished,especaily handouts to other countries that hate us

they only want our money and food,and then want to blow us off the face of the planet and change our country into what thiers is like

if thier countries are so friggin great why in the sam hell did they leave them and come over here


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

free goverment hand outs.....................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i for one have never asked for hand out and never will
> 
> i dont understand how others can feel good about suckling on the govt teet
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's where we've been headed and unfortunately the sound of the drain is getting closer.....


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Like my dad always said, "work hard, millions on welfare depend on it"
Times are a lil tough, but i cant fathom the shame i would feel living off the system, and the really sad thing is, alot of those who do, drive nicer cars and eat better than the rest of us who actually work for a living.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats because most who live off the system still work, but just use a different name or the wife does and says she is not married. When my wife worked at a school she told her boss that these kids were using a certain last name and she knew them and knew their real name. Their mom had written a note to get them free lunch and was using her maiden name. My wifes boss, just stated run it through anyway, we make money off the govt on the free lunch. Believe it or not my wife quit !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup, getting closer and closer.


----------

